# Should I be worried?



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I tried searching... Maybe I just can't find the right words.. But my male Betta(he's the crown tail in my profile pic) keeps like puffing or flaring up... He's not near any other fish when he does it. It's always the right front corner/side of the tank and he swims back and fourth along the glass right there... Is he okay?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, perfectly normal Betta behaviour. Probably sees his reflection.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay thank you so much! I'm glad because I thought it was cute but wanted to make sure it was fine!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

mine did that too--he saw his reflection in the glass. I worried he was using too much energy defending his territory from the "other male" so I eventually covered that end with black paper, and he stopped. the black paper (on the outside) must have reduced his reflection. He seems less stessed, now.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Ill keep that in mind if the behavior continues. Everyone on this forum is so nice! Thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

Mine does the same thing and if I touch the acrylic/glass with my finger he will try to fight with my finger. If you stick your fingertip in the water he will take a nip at it.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Sometimes it helps to add some floating plants or tall planted plants in the tank by the walls and corners, my guy does the same thing, esp when hes first moved to a new tank. The plants relax him a bit. It doesnt bother me that he does it, but it does damage his beautiful tail so I try and break up the view using plants and safe decor et.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try turning on a light near that side. Whether a fish sees out of the tank or its own reflection can be influenced by the difference in lighting. A tank with strong lights in a weakly lit room can be like a mirror box for fish.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

What are some plants for a standard ten gallon that float? ( I'm just now adding some more live plants!) 

@emc that's probably exactly whats going on the lights are usually off in that room! Thanks for tip! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

You can add some pennywort as floaters, mine are doing great in low light. Im also trying some mint charlie, hoping it does well. I used both plants planted and floating.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Can you post a picture please ? I'm quite curious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Those would do fine in my ten gallon??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I think so...I dont have any photos yet but I will get some when I do my next water change. Mine are doing well so far but cant promise anything lol. A low light tank option would be anubias and java fern but I dont know they will grow tall enough to help with your reflection problem :/


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

My Anubis is big but I don't really want it in the front if the tank... Hmm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

